# Digital Camera (Nikon) funk, any thoughts?



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

It could be that the sensor is going bad.

I few years ago I had a Nikon D1 that started saving pictures with a line going across them. Nikon had to replace the CCD.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Format the card, Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ in the Nikon or storage forum has more detail.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Sounds like the shutter/sensor is going on you. 

The fact that it's a gray market camera isn't good. Nikon USA won't touch gray market equipment, at least with DSLR and their associated lenses.


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks, for all the responses. I will check the Nikon forum too. I was unaware at the time that there was even such a thing as gray market (as I said, naive I was) until I bought it. I noted that the manual was a xerox copy, and the warranty repair was not through Nikon, and was enlightened by a friend. 

When I later bought my DSLR, I bought a real Nikon USA product.

Now to figure out if it is worth repairing the camera...


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I really doubt there's anything wrong with the camera, cheapo cards are prone to it and simply require a reformat.


----------

